# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Next mascot for DAPPER

## CaptainCavern

Yep ! Salut à tous.

I present to you the successor of Breezy :

 ..hum not you ... can you leave the place? Please  :Anxious:   .... so Weeelcome Miiiisterr DAPPER !!=D> 

See you soon for the next release  :Wink:  

Bye.

----------


## Simian

I like it. Good work.

----------


## Mathias-K

Haha, really nice work  :Smile: 

Have you made Warty and Hoary ones too?

----------


## lizardking

> Yep ! Salut à tous.
> 
> I present to you the successor of Breezy :
> 
>  ..hum not you ... can you leave the place? Please   .... so Weeelcome Miiiisterr DAPPER !!=D> 
> 
> See you soon for the next release  
> 
> Bye.


Wonderful!

----------


## phibxr

That's absolutely, completely fantastic. I can't wipe this stupid smile off my face.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iandefor

Good lord! It's genius!

These would be awesome as stickers.

Now, go make one for Eft!

----------


## Klaidas

Very nice picture. Not just some very nice picture, it'd WOW HOW NICE THAT IS pictures!  :Wink:

----------


## Chrissss

Wow, are you going to distribute the grafics as svg files  :Cool:

----------


## CaptainCavern

Thank at all for your comments  :Smile: 




> Wow, are you going to distribute the grafics as svg files


Yes, sure !! Next week.

Landfor, here a preview for Edgy Eft mascot  :Wink: 
I must refine shading and put a skin texture.



A bientôt.

----------


## tribaal

Hehehe encore du bon travail  :Smile: 

Nice man, that eft is really funny and friendly looking.
Cheers

- trib'

----------


## Hg80

i like it too

----------


## Simian

> Thank at all for your comments 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sure !! Next week.
> 
> Landfor, here a preview for Edgy Eft mascot 
> I must refine shading and put a skin texture.
> 
> ...


That is fantastic. I loved the dapper drake one but this is even better  :Mr. Green:

----------


## %hMa@?b<C

you forgot the "e" on "future" on the edgy eft one.

----------


## CaptainCavern

> you forgot the "e" on "future" on the edgy eft one.


Oups ! Fixed.

Thanks

----------


## Mathias-K

> Thank at all for your comments 
> 
> Yes, sure !! Next week.
> 
> Landfor, here a preview for Edgy Eft mascot 
> I must refine shading and put a skin texture.
> 
> A bientôt.


Haha, really nice, but I think the head looks a bit more like that of an alien than for example this young newt --> http://www.hastingsreserve.org/Herps/HerpPics/Newt.jpg. I must say that the Dapper Drake is the best yet  :Smile: 

EDIT:
If you feel like it, Warty and Hoary ones would complete the really nice gallery of Ubuntu mascots! :Mr. Green:

----------


## khado

did u do that in gimp or photoshop ?
if you did that in gimp, then MY GOD do i have to get you an agent lol,

Nice work, Looking forwared to seeing that edgy eft, mascot, as the background when im installing it  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Lord Illidan

Excellent images!! I like all of them, especially Eft and Dapper, and Breezy...oh, wait a bit  :Wink: 

Eft looks friendly, Dapper looks startled at the limelight, and Breezy looks sad at now being pushed aside!!

----------


## jimbren

Edgy Eft, or Tweaker Eft?

 :Smile: 

Don't get me wrong--I like it.

----------


## phibxr

> That is fantastic. I loved the dapper drake one but this is even better


This looks promising. Can't wait for the final.  :Smile:

----------


## Chrissss

> Yes, sure !! Next week.


Hey great, looking forward to the svg files. And your new eft mascot, just one word: GREAT  :Very Happy:

----------


## gruvsyco

these are all great Captain!

----------


## cmaxter

Huh ? Hahahahahaaaaa oh... Holycopperlappalis

----------


## commodore

> did u do that in gimp or photoshop ?
> if you did that in gimp, then MY GOD do i have to get you an agent lol,


Do you want to say that you can't make as good stuff as Photoshop in GIMP? Software doesn't make art, the user of the software (artist) does. You can make even better stuff in GIMP if you are a good artist.

----------


## macewan

awesome work indeed

----------


## kostkon

Very nice work, very nice!

----------


## qrm

i wish i was that good @ cartooning  :Smile:

----------


## Lopsicle

Great stuff Captain, I especially like Edgy Eft  :Mr. Green:

----------


## blackout2day

:Smile:   great work, how long we have to wait for Feisty Fawn?

----------


## cmacis

Argh, if only I hadn't broken my graphics tablet, and paid more attention in art.

Maybe if tux and the ubuntu logo could be worked in, some sort of wallpaper or something.....I dunnow, it's 2:16am here and I'm downloading the edgy cd for a mate (don't know why he doesn't download it himself, but meh).

Yay! It's downloaded, I can turn laptop off and sleep! =D>

----------


## mcglnx

Excellent work! Tres bon travail!

Would be nice to have pics of the whole family?
And why not even have some cartoons?  :Smile:

----------


## FuturePilot

Wow! These are absolutely fantastic! I'm liking the Edgy Eft one. Keep up the good work! :KDE Star:   :Smile:

----------


## Djainette

What, no Fawn mascot ?
I did one, inspired by CaptainCavern's work. Anyone want to finish it ?

----------


## Ryan H

I would love to see one for Feisty Fawn! Please make this!

-Ryan

----------


## Djainette



----------


## Steel0r

It would be great, if we can get the image as svg  :Smile:

----------


## Djainette

> It would be great, if we can get the image as svg


 There's a link to the black and white svg, but I really don't have the hang on Inkscape, I can't manage to colorize it  :Sad: 
Fell free to try  :Smile:

----------


## IanW

> There's a link to the black and white svg, but I really don't have the hang on Inkscape, I can't manage to colorize it 
> Fell free to try


Can't see this svg link anywhere. However, here's a CD label I came up with which uses the png version you posted above.

----------


## Steel0r

I experimented a bit with Inkscape ...

just look at the colorized svg  :Wink: 

Its not really perfect, but perhaps someone can use it

----------


## Djainette

> I experimented a bit with Inkscape ...
> 
> just look at the colorized svg 
> 
> Its not really perfect, but perhaps someone can use it


The svg file
Your color version is really good  :Smile:

----------


## Djainette

Now what about a gibbon ?

----------


## programad

Hi, nice work. I made some DVD covers, can we make a great "community" DVD cover?

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436128

----------


## Djainette

> Hi, nice work. I made some DVD covers, can we make a great "community" DVD cover?
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436128


Yeah, sure, fell free to use it as you like  :Smile:

----------


## Djainette

And here comes the Heron :


http://madcollector.sourceforge.net/misc/hardy.svg

----------


## FALSEFLAG

get to work on this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex

----------


## SOULRiDER

They are fantastic, my favorite so far is the Edgy Eft. Lets see what Intrepid Ibex looks like  :Smile:

----------


## FALSEFLAG



----------

